# RAM 1333 mhz to 2000 mhz big difference ?



## Animalpak (Aug 27, 2009)

Considering to change my memory modules of DDR3, OCZ Reaper-X HTC 1333 Mhz CL 5 they looks cool and runs cool too... But i cant reach 1500 mhz stable with also relaxed timings and they become unstable maybe i can just open the browser but when i start a game... BSOD  


Currently running at 1066 mhz CL 6 6 6 20, 1.7 volts ( BIOS parameters ). I can not even make it run at stock speeds  



Wondering if i need to change them with a new kit of 2x2GB BUT ... with 2000 Mhz at 2Volts  !! No need to overclock.  

Think that I will have some improvements in games and general PC use ?

Thinking about this ( fuck the timings 9 9 9 9 9 ... i dont care anymore )


Patriot Memory DDR3 2000MHz 4GB
Patriot DDR3 4GB,PC16000, 2000MHz,CL9, (Kit-of-2) 
Viper Series 








They looks veeeery good and the price is reasonable ( now ). I use my rig for gaming about 3 to 4 hours per day gaming on line COD4, L4D sometimes replay old games. What do you suggest change ?  Have only 3 kits in the store near my town.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 27, 2009)

There should be a small increase in overall performance.  Intel tends to favor high clock speeds more than timing.  But I would speed a little more time getting your current RAM to run right.

If I am not mistake, your RAM you have should run at 1333Mhz (667Mhz) with timing of 7-7-7-21 at 1.85V or something close to that as stock.  Also, I am not sure if you have been messing with the voltage, so you can also try bumping it up 0.05 to 0.2, to see if it will stabilize it at stock.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 27, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There should be a small increase in overall performance.  Intel tends to favor high clock speeds more than timing.  But I would speed a little more time getting your current RAM to run right.
> 
> If I am not mistake, your RAM you have should run at 1333Mhz (667Mhz) with timing of 7-7-7-21 at 1.85V or something close to that as stock.  Also, I am not sure if you have been messing with the voltage, so you can also try bumping it up 0.05 to 0.2, to see if it will stabilize it at stock.




Thanks laughingman, i have to try your advice. But I decided to change them, same even if the performance increase is minimal


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Well good luck.  Patriot is a pretty cool company.  If you have to call them and get the answering machine, leave a message they will call you back.


----------



## largon (Aug 31, 2009)

Memory bandwidth is pretty much meaningless for desktop computers, except, of course when running synthetic benchmarks like SuperPi. DDR-1333 -> DDR-2000 would gain you something like <5% in FPS.


----------



## Nemo~ (Sep 2, 2009)

well you wont even notice some real increase in prfrmnc,prblly ~5% in OS work and ~3% in games,mostly you'll gain some boost in 3D modeling and rendering


----------

